# The Two Happiest Days of a Boat Owners Life



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

Well, it is said that the two happiest days of a boat owners life are the day they buy a boat and the day they sell it. Well, we sold our boat. In some ways I am glad. The timing worked out terrible and caused many changes in plans. I am glad that we sold it in this buyers market. I am sad because of the all the fun times we had and we really liked the boat. Our main reason for selling was that it did not fit our long-term cruising plans. The new owner seems really nice and has good plans for the boat. I think he will have fun with it. He got a good boat.

It is also said that when one door closes, one door opens. We are now going to start the process of finding our next boat. I look forward to this because it is really a buyers market right now.


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2006)

Congrats. Shopping for a new boat can be a fun experience too!


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

I owned Frolic, and bought Imagine. Imagine was in the Caribbean, and Frolic on S.F. Bay. I could not bring myself to sell her after 14 years of wonderful companionship. After 4 years I could not justify keeping her while using her once a year when visiting home.

I am so glad I was not there when another hand took her tiller. I would have been weeping like a baby on the dock. Frolic changed my life immensely, and made me a better person.I do not believe selling the boat is a happy day........i2f


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

*Selling was not fun*

Hello,

I sold a boat back in 2007. It was horrible to say goodbye. I owned the boat for only a few years (3) and didn't think I would mind selling as much as I did.

It didn't really hit me until the sea trial. Suddenly, someone else was sailing MY BOAT. I wanted to trim the sails differently, flake the lines differently, steer differently, but I had to just sit there and bite my lip.

I keep in touch with the new owner and he really likes the boat, so that helps. But selling was not fun.

Barry


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

It took us two years to find our boat... good times!!


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

I purchased a "new" boat 2 years ago, well, new to me. The market for a 22' used boat was in the toilet so I gave the boat to a good friend's brother and his kids. When my friend and I delivered the boat, about 120 miles South, it was a sad trip, but uneventful and safe. But the last couple miles were as a sweet a sail as ever. I loved that boat as if it were a member of my family for those 29 years. That was a sad that turned out to be a happy day but not one of the 2 happiest.


----------



## j34035 (Nov 10, 2006)

mccary said:


> I purchased a "new" boat 2 years ago, well, new to me. The market for a 22' used boat was in the toilet so I gave the boat to a good friend's brother and his kids. When my friend and I delivered the boat, about 120 miles South, it was a sad trip, but uneventful and safe. But the last couple miles were as a sweet a sail as ever. I loved that boat as if it were a member of my family for those 29 years. That was a sad that turned out to be a happy day but not one of the 2 happiest.


You sailed the same boat for 29 years? That is cool. I have never gotten more than 6 years out of a boat before I made a change. I guess I need to settle down and be happy with what I have!
DD


----------

